# I need a little push please!



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I have successfully lost 13lbs in 6 weeks, but I have fell off the wagon and it is amazing how quickly the scales can become cruel isn't it!

To be honest, I have struggled since the awful hypo last Thursday. I have felt constantly hungry since then whereas before this on the low gi diet I hadn't felt hungry at all and was bouncing with energy. 

I am not sure if the problem is I ate so much 'none low gi' food to help the hypo that my body started craving it again - I had 3 full fat coke, jam, chocolate followed by fish finger sarnie - and nothing has been the same since then.

I realised how  bad this had become when I ate an easter egg - and slept and slept and slept all day after it - I felt awful.

So I have brushed myself down this morning and am back on it.

I have jsut ordered Rick Gallops 13 week clinic book also to motivate myself a  bit more and so I don't get bored with the current recipes.

I am not sure whether to contact my consultant re the  hypo or not and to tell him what has happened with my diet since, or just to give it a good go and tell myself no to non low gi food again!

I just need a supportive push to get me going again please


----------



## margie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Lucy I think you should contact your consultant about the hypo. It was quite severe and as you know you are special. He may be able to give you some advice - or confirm the suggestions that it was heat that caused the problem.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll make a pact with you. I promise to stop my recent bad eating habits if you do too!

Well, until I get below 13 1/2st again! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Andy - You are on.

Margie - advice taken will email  him today!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have just received an email from my consultants secretary to say he is on study leave for the next 2 weeks (he is also studying a law degree for fun!) and he will contact me when he returns...at least I have put him in the picture for now!


----------

